# Bicolour Blenny Irritation



## sinsister (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

Over the past couple of days my bicolour blenny has been scratching himself against the rocks. At first i thought that he must might have just knocked himself on a rock but the irritation seems to have spread to the otherside in a matt grey colour around about 7mm in size on both side. I can't see any white spots so I don't think that it is ich, but every so often i can see a little matt white spot which is around 2-3mm long but it seems to dissapear so i'm not sure whether it's his colouring since he changes colours. He is eating well and quite active, though he breathes quite heavily but he has done that since i got him a month ago. The rest of the fish in the tank are quite normal with no signs of distress.

I have recently added a jardinei coral which is kept away from everything else and a brain coral to the tank, my tank readings such as pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrates are all where they should be. I use reverse osmosis water in the tank with no additives other than salt.

So i'm at a bit of a loss as to what is wrong.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

your bicolor blennie caught some type of protozoo, you can not treat the tank because of your corals and invertebrates, so maybe this will help: try to raise yosur temperature about 5 oF the first day, try to lower it the sexcond day again 5oF and so on until the fish recovers. on the asother hand, try to quarantine it and treat it with a copper solution . never medicate yosur tank with corals in it.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

The best thing to do would be to transfer the fish to a quarantine tank and medicate it there. Not all protozoan issues will be resolved simply by raising temp alone. Raising the temp will only speed up the life cycle, the trick is to get host animals out long enough for that life cycle to run its course without hosts available. This may not be a parasite issue, but a bacterial issue, I need to do some checking first. In either situation, moving the fish to a quarantine tank will be the best route, cuz chances are it will need medicating to resolve the problem.


----------

